# How much do I feed my Nigerian Dwarf Goats? **New Pics***



## Melissa'sDreamFarm

I just got two ND does and they are 8 months old. I have been giving them 1/2 cup Goat Chow and 2 cups alfalfa pellets in the AM and PM feeding. I think it's too much, they have REALLY gotten fat since I got them. I know some is the winter coat growing in, but I'll take some pictures tonight so ya'll can see what I'm talking about. 

They have free choice hay and minerals, they do get some browse, but not so much right now as I have them penned closer to the barn. As they get used to the place, I'll let them roam out more. 

BTW, the person I bought them from did not have any boys, so they are not pregnant. I wanted to wait until they were a year old before I bred them, because I can't tell (being a newbie) if there body condition is considered mature enough. lol


----------



## ksalvagno

Remember that grain is a supplement. If they are fat, then the hay should be good enough. I usually don't give my girls more than 1 measuring cup at a feeding unless being milked. I also don't feed my girls more than once a day unless being milked.  I have had to cut back on grain as all my goats are well conditioned.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Congrats! 

I had the same problem this year.  My open does were a little too well conditioned and I stopped feeding grain altogether.  Good quality grass hay and a little alfalfa blend hay was enough.  I've reintroduced grain a little at a time to keep up with my gestating does and to put a little weight back on my buck after all his hard work.

The alfalfa pellets should basically be treated as grain since they're a concentrate.  4 cups per day is per goat or total?  Either way I'd be inclined to cut back since you're not trying to put weight on them at this point.


----------



## Chirpy

I only give grain to my goats as an 'occasional' treat.

I do give grain to my  does in milk and does who are within a few weeks of kidding.  I only give a small amount to start with and then up it after kidding.  

I am fortunate that my goats have pasture a good part of the year.  However, if I'm milking a doe, she stays in a controlled area where I feed her so her milk doesn't change flavor.

I give a good grass hay through the year except to my does in milk - they get a good alfalfa hay.

Personally I don't breed my Nigis until they are 18 months old.  I believe that they need to put their 'efforts' into maturing their own bodies before they start producing kids.   Breeding them too early can lead to health issues later in life.  Others do it differently.


----------



## helmstead

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> The alfalfa pellets should basically be treated as grain since they're a concentrate.


Have to correct that - alfalfa pellets are equivalent to hay pound per pound - they just lack the fiber of a baled hay (in other words, should never replace baled hay or roughage - but are used when alfalfa hay isn't readily available or is low quality or is simply wasted by the goaties).

I agree, if you feel they're getting overconditioned, cut back on the feed.  I kinda like my juniors plump, though.  I creep feed my juniors until they're too big to fit into the creep feeder (usually around 8 mos).  They then go down to around 1/2 cup per day.  My juniors also get a souped up mix of grains with a supplement like Calf Manna, alfalfa pellets and goat pellets.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

helmstead said:
			
		

> n.smithurmond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The alfalfa pellets should basically be treated as grain since they're a concentrate.
> 
> 
> 
> Have to correct that - alfalfa pellets are equivalent to hay pound per pound - they just lack the fiber of a baled hay (in other words, should never replace baled hay or roughage - but are used when alfalfa hay isn't readily available or is low quality or is simply wasted by the goaties).
Click to expand...

They provide some roughage, but alfalfa pellets are digested very quickly in the rumen, since they are already broken down into small pieces.  There's little rumination needed with them, just like with grain.  When there's less rumination, there's less saliva needed to buffer the rumen, which increases acidity in the rumen and can cause issues with acidosis.  There can definitely be issues if people feed them improperly.

ETA:  I think we're all on the same page though.  They're a good supplement for alfalfa hay, but they shouldn't be fed free choice like hay.  At least I wouldn't.


----------



## cmjust0

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> They provide some roughage, but alfalfa pellets are digested very quickly in the rumen, since they are already broken down into small pieces.  There's little rumination needed with them, just like with grain.  When there's less rumination, there's less saliva needed to buffer the rumen, which increases acidity in the rumen and can cause issues with acidosis.  There can definitely be issues if people feed them improperly.


The saliva thing plays a part in urinary calculi, too.  Goats naturally excrete blood phosphates through their saliva, and pelleted feeds don't require much saliva.  Double whammy..  

Yet another reason why "concentrates" should be used in moderation with young males.



> ETA:  I think we're all on the same page though.  They're a good supplement for alfalfa hay, but they shouldn't be fed free choice like hay.  At least I wouldn't.


Agreed.


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm

So I reduced the Alfalfa pellets to 1 cup and 1/4 cup grain 2 x a day. They are now eating more hay (orchard mix with fescue) when they weren't eating much of the 1st week. They are really hungry (or act like it) when I feed them. We'll see if this helps them trim down, I just hope its enough. I know if they start looking poorly I can up it again. It was dark when I got home yesterday and didn't get pictures. I promise pictures tomorrow. I just don't know if they will be "good" pictures as it's kind of dark when I get home at 5:30. lol


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm

Here are my new babies!!! Wish I could have taken a picture of their rear ends. I now know how hard it is to get rear end pictures. Too me that is the area that looks more "plump".

















Skye is the lighter colored doe and Mille is the darker one. They are just scrumptious!!! They are currently housed in what will be my buck house, when and "if" I decide to get one. We are remodeling their 8 x 12 stall in the barn and running extra electric wire to keep them separate from my paint horse gelding.


----------



## glenolam

Beautiful girls!  Are you sure Skye doesn't have some Togg in her!?!  What a face! 

FWIW, they will always act like they're hungry if they know what grain is.  I haven't fed grain in months (and my girls are still fat fat fat) and they act like they haven't eaten in days every time I visit with them.  They think the only reason buckets are around is for grain, so anytime I pick up anything resembling a bucket they come running as fast as can be.  It's a great way to get them in for the night!

Congratulations on your does and keep up the good work!


----------



## ksalvagno

Very cute girls. They don't look bad to me but it is hard to tell in pictures. Cutting back on their feed should help.


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm

It may be the new fur they've been growing. But their "who-who's" look swollen. I wish I could have taken pictures of the private parts.


----------



## glenolam

Their hoo-hoos could be swollen because they are in heat.  If they haven't been exposed to a buck I would bet that's why their ends are swollen.


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm

Oh well, wouldn't that be funny. Here I am thinking they are little piggys when it could be a heat. Let me just bask in my newbie-ness.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

They look like two gorgeous Nigerians to me!!


----------



## cmjust0

If does have who-who's, do bucks have a whatWHAAAAAAT?!?


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> If does have who-who's, do bucks have a whatWHAAAAAAT?!?


That's how most people react when they see what my buck DOES rather than what he HAS.


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm

Wish I had an embarrassed smilie with all this who-who and what-what talk. 

Thanks n.smithurmond for your wonderful comment about my babies. Even when they are old and grumpy, they will be my babies. I just love goat nibbles/kisses and Skye will jump in your lap if you sit down. She has tried to jump in my arms before and landed on my chest and head. It was quite a shock to me. Thank goodness they are small.


----------



## helmstead

I think they look just right 

And y'all crack me up!


----------



## Grandma Betty

I just got two three month old NDs...doelings. There doesn’t seem to be a really straight answer on how much to feed. Right now they are getting a few good handfuls of goat feed (Purina red and white bag), a small scoop of dried beets, alfalfa hay, minerals, baking soda (free choice), and some brome. When I mix feed, I will be using oats, corn, barley, beets, kelp, and flax meal top dressed with mineral and DE. I haven’t decided yet on using molasses as a blender. The goats are eating good so adding the sugar might be more of a headache than it’s worth.


----------

